# Tilly's Smooth Coat



## ohyeahitsclaire

Ive had quite a lot of interest when meeting other dog owners in how unusual Tilly looks for a cockapoo. Since a puppy she's always favoured the cocker look. She's maintained this but now has more of a poodle build.

Ive attached images from when she was 10 weeks old and also from now around 4 and a half months now that her puppy coat has grown out. 











































Her puppy coat, though fluffy was still quite short and her adult coat even smoother. She is however starting to grow wavy as it gets longer so we're excited to see how it will develop. She has also become more red than apricot and her snout much longer, like a poodle. I just wanted to put these images up and hopefully keep adding to them to make prospective cockapoo owners more aware of the coat type and that it exists in F1 cockapoos.

She is an F1; her mum was a working cocker and her dad was a miniature poodle, but we must admit when first considering getting her we were put off because she didnt look like what we assumed was a cockapoo. Admittedly it was partly down to our lack of research, it was only that one of her litter mates had the longer curly coat that we went through with it.

I feel bad that we even thought like that now because she is such a lovely addition to the family and I hope others aren't put off by the same thing. 

For those interested she is low shed. You will find fine hairs on her bed and on clothing every now and again but compared to other breeds it is very little and we are very grateful for that 

If anyone has similar coat types I would love to see them.


----------



## lady amanda

The lovely Lola is like that, I am sure Ruth will be by soon, and she can post some pics of her chocolate girl.
Tilly looks like a very sweet happy girl!


----------



## DB1

Yes, do a search on Lola and you will find LOADS of fab pictures!


----------



## Marzi

Tilly is beautiful - I love the flappy ear picture 

I'm sure that she's going to end up like the lovely Lola with a fluffy bum and a smooth chin.

Thank you so much for making the point that you love her just as she is. Tilly is a very special girl and a member of the select group of scrumptious smoothies


----------



## Tinman

Yes she looks beautiful, I wouldn't be disappointed if she was my dog either, she looks like a bundle of fun that loves shoes - just my kind of girl!! X


----------



## AliAlfie

Yes, DEFINATELY a Lady Lola Lookalike! I think you'll be surprised at just how long and shaggy Lola's coat is now.  

Tilly is gorgeous and I think you make an excellent point that she is just as beautiful a cockapoo as all the others, long hair, short hair, black, red, white, apricot, parti....whatever!


----------



## ohyeahitsclaire

Thanks everyone, I have seen few pics of Lola and have to agree that she is gorgeous. :love-eyes:

I'm a fan of a slightly rare look


----------



## RuthMill

Tilly is beautiful. The smooth coats with the open faces are gorgeous!


----------



## wellerfeller

She is lovely. My own experience of flat coat cockapoos seems that they look almost all cocker apart from some long slim legs! Still beautiful obviously but I agree most people have the shaggy coat in mind when it comes to poos. Once you have your puppy I can't see that anyone would ever be 'disappointed' in how they look. You love them what ever.


----------



## ohyeahitsclaire

*Update*

Tilly has just passed 6 months and her coat is still changing from week to week.


----------



## Lottierachel

What a pretty girl - very different looking from my Tilly!! She definitely has the delicate poodle face xx


----------



## Marzi

Tilly is lovely, she has grown into her ears  
Definitely looks poodlie in build - lovely fine face, long legs and tail.
She is a lovely colour too.


----------



## Cat 53

A very beautiful and elegant young lady. You must be so proud.


----------



## DB1

She is beautiful - you can definitely see the poodle in her, just not in the coat, although that looks like a lovely thick wave starting.


----------



## Tinman

Wow Tilly has grown, she is gorgeous - such a pretty poo, you can just tell she's a girl x


----------



## ohyeahitsclaire

*Thanks*

I love her to bits  and she definitely knows she's pretty; She uses it to her advantage with everyone she meets. A real flirt!


----------



## RuthMill

Aw she is very beautiful. Her coat is quite different to Lola's. Tilly's coat looks really smooth and glossy. Lola's is fluffy and tufty now.


----------



## AliAlfie

She certainly is changing as she gets older, and what a gorgeous colour she is turning!  She is gorgeous and I love the fact she is so different.


----------



## fairlie

She is lovely! I love the sleek gossy coat.


----------



## dmgalley

Tilly is beautiful. All of our babies are growing up quick!


----------



## Yogi bear

Such a pretty face  and her colour is that lovely golden/red-my fave! Thanks for sharing your pics.x


----------



## njcockapoo

Just curious if Tilly is still low shed? Has her coat changed since?


----------



## caz3

Gorgeous girl she is very elegant looking love her coat colour x


----------



## ohyeahitsclaire

Her coat changed a little from the last pictures I posted on here. She's still a straight coat and we keep her quite short but it can get quite long if we leave it.

When her coat is shorter she hardly sheds at all. When it has grown a bit she does shed more but it's only really noticeable on her bed and if we are wearing dark clothing. 

She's coming up to two years now


----------



## Marzi

Tilly looks so happy - lucky girl and as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Tinman

Wow she has grown, looks gorgeous


----------



## Sassy

Gorgeous in so many ways: color, build, coat, and personality. She has a poodle build and profile and her coat looks more cocker. She definitely expresses some wonderful recessive genes.

This isn't my poo, but Tilly reminds me of another cutie. (Can't figure out how to post.)


----------

